# I have a bromeliad and no idea how to care for it...



## silence882 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi all,

I just got a bromeliad as a gift and I haven't got the foggiest idea of what it requires. Could anyone let me know how much light to give it and what its watering regime should be?

I have included a photo for reference. It didn't come with a tag or any care instructions.

Thanks!





--Stephen


----------



## Stone (Sep 30, 2013)

Its a Vreisia. Probably a hybrid. Semi shade and intermediate temps. Easy!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 30, 2013)

Likes like a Guzmania. They like warm temps and shady conditions. They should do just fine in paph/phal conditions. They're adaptable to various conditions, but won't handle cold temps or very strong light.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 30, 2013)

As far as water, let the potting mix approach dryness. Depending on the mix and your condition, that's probably going to translate into watering once a week. You can also pour water into the leaves. They'll hold some of it and absorb it as needed. Don't pour water onto the colorful bracts where the flowers are.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 1, 2013)

Also, that main growth will die as the base produces "pups" that will grow into new plants.


----------



## silence882 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for the tips! I'll keep it with my other houseplants in indirect light and see what happens.

--Stephen


----------

